# Missing posts...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I seem to be losing replies to posts. No swearing, no abuse and no reason for their removal as far as I can see.

This post was answered by me first and now my reply has gone...

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=120866

Cheers

Rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I seem to be losing replies to posts. No swearing, no abuse and no reason for their removal as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


Just checked the logs for that topic (a new function we have in the new forum which allows us to see what every user has done), and nothing has been deleted by either the Mods or any of the users.

So I'm not sure what happened there.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Okay Kev, I'll just see if it happens again.

Cheers

Rich


----------

